# New Product Release: DSIP 5mg (Delta Sleep Inducing Peptide)



## CEM Store (Mar 9, 2011)

In an effort to increase our peptide product offering, we have recently added DSIP 5mg to our peptide catalog.

Click Below:
http://www.cemproducts.com/peptides/dsip-5mg.html

DSIP (Delta Sleep-inducing Peptide) is a neuropeptide found in the 
hypothalamus, pituitary, and adrenal glands. Its isolation has allowed 
for extensive research which has found several possible primary and 
peripheral roles of this peptide. First, DSIP has been shown to induce 
sleep. Second, it may have benefits as an analgesic in treatment of 
chronic pain, sometimes as an adjunct treatment. Third, DSIP has been 
shown to block ACTH release and decrease levels of ACTH, stimulate LH 
release, and act as an inhibitor of the secretion of somatostatin. The 
source of production of DSIP is yet unknown; it may be produced in the 
central nervous system or in a peripheral organ. It is thought to pass 
through the blood-brain barrier (BBB) more easily than most known 
neuropeptides. As mentioned, DSIP has shown positive results in inducing 
slow-wave EEG (sleep). It has been shown to help treat narcolepsy and 
restore disturbed sleep patterns to normal sleep rhythms.

CEM


----------



## nair (Mar 9, 2011)

This product has some incredible claims. 

So I went to the site to see what studies they rely on to support at least one of their claims: opiate addiction. But I was held up because a) the references are incorrectly notated (footnotes mislabeled), and b) the one study I did pursue, doesn't appear to be a study at all: "*Delta sleep-inducing peptide in opioid detoxification*",published in the _AJP _(1997). Instead, it's a letter to the editor and when accessing the AJP from my research account, it's not even published online. I'd thus have to head down to the old reserve and hunt this thing down in print. So I think, "OK but this may be worth looking into." And then I looked closer at the page number. It's a page long! While I have to admit I have not seen the actual text, this seems quite odd to me. How in God's name could a company in good faith reference a letter to an editor to buttress an argument of this magnitude?

I don't know, maybe I have it all wrong. And this wouldn't be the first time. Nevertheless, whether my suspicions are correct or not, the facts are precisely what I have claimed???and I'd _love_ to hear some feedback from the sponsor. If this product has, as stated on the sponsors website, "been used successfully to treat opiate and alcohol withdrawal," , then I want in. 

In this case, my friends, we have a modern day "miracle drug."


----------



## Moneytoblow (Mar 10, 2011)

CEM Store said:


> In an effort to increase our peptide product offering, we have recently added DSIP 5mg to our peptide catalog.
> 
> Click Below:
> 
> ...



It seems this peptide is very unstable. The route of administration is also unclear to me.


----------



## CEM Store (Mar 10, 2011)

nair said:


> This product has some incredible claims.
> 
> So I went to the site to see what studies they rely on to support at least one of their claims: opiate addiction. But I was held up because a) the references are incorrectly notated (footnotes mislabeled), and b) the one study I did pursue, doesn't appear to be a study at all: "*Delta sleep-inducing peptide in opioid detoxification*",published in the _AJP _(1997). Instead, it's a letter to the editor and when accessing the AJP from my research account, it's not even published online. I'd thus have to head down to the old reserve and hunt this thing down in print. So I think, "OK but this may be worth looking into." And then I looked closer at the page number. It's a page long! While I have to admit I have not seen the actual text, this seems quite odd to me. How in God's name could a company in good faith reference a letter to an editor to buttress an argument of this magnitude?
> 
> ...



nair, very thorough work. I'm impressed with the amount of initial work you put into trying to getting more info based on the sources used in the initial product description. As you may have noticed, I have revised the product description, and will add more reflective source information shortly. My initial statement regarding DSIP's secondary benefits were a bit far-reaching, as with DSIP aiding with Opiate/Alcohol addiction. Like I said, more info coming soon, mainly regarding its primary research purpose: inducing sleep.

-CEM


----------



## tballz (Mar 10, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> It seems this peptide is very unstable. The route of administration is also unclear to me.



Why does it seem unstable?  What are you basing this on?

What i've read for administration is 100mcg subq.  This is from someone's log on another forum.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Mar 10, 2011)

So for reconstitution, dilute with 3cc of BA, so every 1/10th cc is 166mcg?


----------



## nair (Mar 21, 2011)

CEM Store said:


> nair, very thorough work. I'm impressed with the amount of initial work you put into trying to getting more info based on the sources used in the initial product description. As you may have noticed, I have revised the product description, and will add more reflective source information shortly. My initial statement regarding DSIP's secondary benefits were a bit far-reaching, as with DSIP aiding with Opiate/Alcohol addiction. Like I said, more info coming soon, mainly regarding its primary research purpose: inducing sleep.
> 
> -CEM



CEM,

It was nothing, really. It's something we do everyday and, as I'm sure you very much know, it's really a matter of fifteen to thirty minutes from start to finish. 

However, I must say that I too am impressed with you, albeit for legitimate reasons. You???and I mean this sarcastically???put forward a bullshit claim (or at least a bullshit reference) and immediately amended your work once it was brought to your attention. Now, whether that was for legal reasons or not, I can't say for sure; however I can say I that I do believe it was based in sincerity, rooted in a belief system that values, among other things, strong business ethics. In other words, you have a strong ethos, brother, and I admire your quick action.

Additionally, since I assume this was the work of someone who works for you rather than yourself, I also like the fact that you didn't make excuses, shifting the responsibility on to somebody else. Most, I've seen, do this sort of shit. Again, very impressive bro.

I haven't tried your products, and at my pay rate I won't be anytime soon, however you have ad admirer in me and one of these days when I can actually afford these supplements, you'll be the first person I come see.


----------

